

Ask HN: Try out Oculus VR in SF? - lquist

Does anybody know where I can demo an Oculus DK2 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oculusvr.com&#x2F;dk2&#x2F;) in SF? I&#x27;m willing to pay a fee to try it out (or make a donation to charity).
======
Impossible
The SFVR meetup
([http://www.meetup.com/virtualreality/](http://www.meetup.com/virtualreality/))
is a great place to demo DK2. The next meeting is wait listed, but if you join
the group and RSVP early you can attend the one after that.

~~~
lquist
Thanks!

